# printing - black does not come out dark on a c88?



## jhughes656 (Jun 29, 2006)

I just started printing some test shirts with an Eptson C88 printer and the black dose not come out that dark. I am printing on a white t-shirt. Is there a way to enhance or darken the lettering? Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What type of transfer paper are you printing to?


----------



## jhughes656 (Jun 29, 2006)

jet lite from Coastal


----------



## azorable (Dec 10, 2006)

I am having the same problems, are u using vector images??? I posted a thread and a pic of black text here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9745.html#post64764


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

I just watched a video from badalou that he posted on YOUTUBE web site. talking about the blacks on coastal paper verses some others. Might be worth your while to watch it.
here is the link. YouTube - CIS Print test and pressing and wash

Alex


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

jhughes656 said:


> I just started printing some test shirts with an Eptson C88 printer and the black dose not come out that dark. I am printing on a white t-shirt. Is there a way to enhance or darken the lettering? Thanks
> Jeff


I don't know what software you are using, but you might add a little cyan and magenta to the black to darken it up a bit. 
(100% black, 50% cyan, 20% magenta to start testing)


----------



## mekat (Dec 31, 2006)

We had that problem got rid of the high price software and changed paper and it works great.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

people, I hate to say this but it is really the inks not the printer or the paper. Durabrite blacks (pigment inks) are not the darkest. That's why epson does not recommend this ink for their photos on their high end printers. The durabrite was really made for the general public and not the true photographers. People wanted fade and longevity in their prints. Not to say that the prints don't look OK on tee shirts. it just that the black was always a bit dull. They came out with their K3 inks. follow the link. Epson Corporate: Epson Technology: UltraChrome K3 Introduction

I found that the inks I got with my Everlast system from Coastal seem to be a bit darker.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are my test tees with Iron all on botton and transjet II on top.


----------



## mekat (Dec 31, 2006)

i dont use durabrite ink never have and havent even tried it.... I have been in and around the t-shirt world for 35 years ... My father ownes a shop in Texas and mine is in Oklahoma. C-88 printers are great for for 1 time small things .. not alot of design on things . We use it to print like WORDS. simple things ... Photos i havent tried to print it on a C-88 but i think i will go try that and see what it does.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mekat said:


> i dont use durabrite ink never have and havent even tried it.... I have been in and around the t-shirt world for 35 years ... My father ownes a shop in Texas and mine is in Oklahoma. C-88 printers are great for for 1 time small things .. not alot of design on things . We use it to print like WORDS. simple things ... Photos i havent tried to print it on a C-88 but i think i will go try that and see what it does.


Totally disagree. Do you do heat pressing or screenprinting? The c88 is the most widly used printer for heat press designs on the market (printing yourself) followed by the 1280. sounds like a statement from a screen printer that does not do heat pressing to me. Lou (Former epson rep)


----------



## mekat (Dec 31, 2006)

badalou said:


> Totally disagree. Do you do heat pressing or screenprinting? The c88 is the most widly used printer for heat press designs on the market (printing yourself) followed by the 1280. sounds like a statement from a screen printer that does not do heat pressing to me. Lou (Former epson rep)


 
Well I disagree with alot of things , But every one has that right .... Just to let you know ... I do Both and I do Embroidery and Upholstery... I have a degree in art and a degree in Upholstery /design.. I dont nee to sell printers


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

I am quite new to this whole t-shirt thing... however, I am a Graphic Designer. I have been having issuses as well with transfer paper and the C88+. I usually design for the print industry and never really get to see the printing process. What I print from my home printer is just used for proofs. Now that I have been doing shirts (just today actually), I ran a little test with all my "professional" software and was I surprised at the difference in color! WOW... Now, unfortunatley all I can tell you is that most of my graphics come out best from my computer in Adobe Illustrator to my Epson C88+. I would suggest, if you're not happy with your results, to try a similar test if you have different software to see which is best.. then go from there...In addition, I wasn't very happy with the way the graphics looked on the paper at first either, untill I pressed it.. then it looked really nice.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

badalou said:


> Here are my test tees with Iron all on botton and transjet II on top.



Lou, doesn't your test prove that the paper does play a roll in it? The Transjet paper (top) looks darker than the iron All. Of course it could be the photo and or my monitor. I have an Epson 4000 for sublimating shirts using ArTainium inks and the black are what you expect blacks to be. I also have a 1280 for regular t-shirts and the blacks are a tad lighter but not noticeable to the untrained eye.
Alex


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> I have a degree in art and a degree in Upholstery /design.. I don't nee to sell printers


Sounds like you are being a bit huffy with me. I am not selling printers. Because you are new and have not been following the forum here or the industry apparently I will let that slide. I have been here a while and have done many many test. I have earned respect on this forum because I give advice that helps people. If you don't want to use durabrite then fine that's how you do your thing but you made statements of what you thought of epson printers are good for and you obviously have not read any of the industry information concerning the best printers and ink to use with transfer that you use to make your own designs.


> Lou, doesn't your test prove that the paper does play a roll in it?


You are right but if you look closely you will see the cracking after 2 washes on the transjet II


> I have an Epson 4000 for sublimating shirts


probably because it is a different inks and also the second best way to do your own transfers according to the industry which I try to read about because I run a business and need to know what is widely used in the industry. Any one want to join in..


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

You're right Lou about the cracking. I wasn't even looking for that but now that you mentioned it I do see some cracks on the Trans jet II. Just so you know, I think it's great that you are making videos to help _everyone_ out. I enjoy them.
Thanks
Alex


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Somehow I feel that I need to earn the title on my tee.. for those that are new. the initials MHM was awarded to me for being the most Helpful member in August. I carry that as a badge of honor. I would gladly pass it on if Rodney wants to have another poll. But it will not stop me from supporting the members of the forum.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

I was wondering what those letters meant. 
From what I've seen you well deserve the badge!

Alex


----------



## mekat (Dec 31, 2006)

badalou said:


> Sounds like you are being a bit huffy with me. I am not selling printers. Because you are new and have not been following the forum here or the industry apparently I will let that slide. I have been here a while and have done many many test. I have earned respect on this forum because I give advice that helps people. If you don't want to use durabrite then fine that's how you do your thing but you made statements of what you thought of epson printers are good for and you obviously have not read any of the industry information concerning the best printers and ink to use with transfer that you use to make your own designs. You are right but if you look closely you will see the cracking after 2 washes on the transjet IIprobably because it is a different inks and also the second best way to do your own transfers according to the industry which I try to read about because I run a business and need to know what is widely used in the industry. Any one want to join in..


 Lou,
I just made a reply to "printing - black does not come out dark on a c88?"
We got rid of the 1200.00 program and the high price paper and the C-88 printed just fine......

We have put out millions of shirts and i have never had the problem of cracking


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

So can you say what program you gave up and what you are using?


Alex


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

mekat said:


> We have put out millions of shirts and i have never had the problem of cracking


We would love to hear about the paper you use that doesn't have problems with cracking. Any details you can share will help everyone on the forums.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> We got rid of the 1200.00 program and the high price paper and the C-88 printed just fine......


explain to me how software can affect ink?


> We have put out millions of shirts


You did this with hot peel paper and a printer.. again, what am I missing here. Lou


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Thread note: I removed a few screenprinting posts from this thread because they were off-topic and confusing people. Please try to pay attention to what forum or thread you're in, as it can get very hard to follow when people are talking at cross purposes.​


----------

